# Semtex Daley and Cain Velasquez Sigs.



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Whatcha think?


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

You puttin out some really fresh sigs bud keep them coming..


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Really trying to try new ideas lately, pretty pleased with them.


----------

